# Makrelentour 2008



## Wulli (20. Januar 2008)

Moin!

Soooo, versprochen ist versprochen!

Auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder eine Makrelentour!

Wie gewohnt werden wir auch diesmal wieder mit Egbert und seiner Blauort von Büsum aus losfahren. 

Am 06.07.2008

um 7.00 Uhr

Wird es losgehen.

Gegen 17.00h werden wir wieder zurück sein.

Die Fahrtkosten belaufen sich auf 35.- € Pro Nase. Dieser Fahrpreis ist im Voraus auf mein Konto zu bezahlen. (Kontonummer etc. gibt es per PN Anfang Mai).Wichtig: Wer bezahlt hat, hat keinen Anspruch auf Rückzahlung des Betrages! Lediglich, wenn die Tour komplett abgesagt wird, wird der Betrag erstattet.

Bitte meldet Euch mal hier an. Damit ich eine Teilnehmerliste erstellen kann. Für eine komplett-Charter brauchen wir 50 Personen.

Also! Bitte ran an die Tasten und hier melden! Ihr könnt natürlich auch nicht-Boardies anmelden!
Generell gilt: Wer zuerst meldet, bekommt auch sicher einen Platz.
Die Teilnehmer, deren Namen Blau unterlegt sind, haben bezahlt und sind sicher dabei!

Wulli

Anmeldeliste:

- Urmel23* (natürlich ersterer!)
- Ziebell*
- nemles (erster!!)
- Dorsch888* (...natürlich mit 15 Kollegen...)
- MFT-Chris
- MC-Klappstuhl'
- Brassenwürger'
- Sunny* (lässt sich ja schließlich nicht vermeiden...)mit 2 Kollegen
- Carp2000'
- Karpfenbrausi
- Lothar 
- Peter Urbatschek (Dorsch888)
- Andy0209
- Jensen (Kumpel von Andy)
- Stullen-Andi
- Kollege von Stullen-Andi
- Stingray*
- Peter*(Bruder v. Stingray
- Pitus02*
- Hermann
- Pöppi'
- Manfred
- Wolfgang
- Norwegenkiller
- Kpt. Schnööf* (Buschangler) mit Kumpel
- Christof W.(Kumpel von Manfred)
- Wolfgang N.(Kollege von Stullen-Andi
- Mario(Kumpel von Andy)
- Wulli*

Die mit einem * gekennzeichneten Personen sind bereits das dritte Mal dabei!
Die mit einem ' gekennzeichneten, das zweite Mal!

Zum Makrelenangeln nicht vergessen:

- Stabile Rute (alt) ca 3Mtr. ca 200gr Wurfgewicht
- Große Stationärrolle
- Monofile Schnur 45er
- Reisekaugummis oder -tabletten (Superpep Forte)
- Makrelenvorfächer
- Bleie oder Pilker bis 250gr
- Eis (Tetrapaks mit Wasser füllen und einfrieren)
- Große Kühltasche
- evt. Sonnencreme
- Kurzes, scharfes Messer
- Schirmmütze!! (je nach Sonne)


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Na dann mach ich mal den Anfang#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

moin olli#h
bin natürlich auch wieder dabei:vik:


werde die tage mal rumfragen,wer wieder mitmöchte....|uhoh:

hoffentlich bekommen wir diesmal ne vollcharter zusammen:l


bis bald
stefan#h


----------



## Wulli (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Die ersten Namen sind auf der Liste! Weiter so!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

olli,
was müssen nichtangler zahlen?meine perle möchte evtl mit....


----------



## Wulli (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> olli,
> was müssen nichtangler zahlen?meine perle möchte evtl mit....




muss ich klären... Ich habe was von 25 € in Erinnerung, weiß aber nicht, ob das im Sommer von Büsum aus auch gilt... Ich gebe Dir die Tage Bescheid!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

danke dir

ich habe eben rumteleniert....

werden wohl wieder 15 leutchen,die ich bringe,,,,,


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

...ich will auch mit #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Nabend die Herren,

ich melde mich auch mal 90% an. Wollen wir mal hoffen das wir besseres Wetter haben als beim letzten mal..

Mfg
Malte


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Aber sicher bin ich dabei! In der Hoffnung, dass wir dieses Mal den roten Felsen nicht nur von weitem sehen...:q

Kannst mich eintragen!#6


----------



## sunny (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Dabei, plus 2 Mitstreiter :q.


----------



## carp2000 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Auch dabei!!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Monsterqualle (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Auf Makrelen hab ich noch nie gefischt.

Bin dabei! Einmal muss ich mir das ja antun.:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Auf Makrelen hab ich noch nie gefischt.
> 
> Bin dabei! Einmal muss ich mir das ja antun.:m


 

Moin Jan 

#6 schönes Ding, ist für mich auch das erste mal auf Makrele, aber besser spät als nie 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Monsterqualle (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Jan
> 
> #6 schönes Ding, ist für mich auch das erste mal auf Makrele, aber besser spät als nie
> 
> Gruß Chris


So isses. Eigendlich sind mir übervolle Kutter ja zu wieder. Beim Makrelenangeln muss man das aber wohl in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## sunny (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Wenn die Belegschaft nur aus Boardies besteht, ist das alles erträglich . Ansonsten meide ich eigentlich auch solche Kutter, da es sehr nervig und anstrengend ist, wenn man nen Blindgänger als Nachbarn hat |supergri.


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

na dann haben ja alle glück das du nicht mitfährst |supergri

duck und wech...


----------



## sunny (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Na warte |splat2:, dat kostet dich beim Norge-Treffen mindestens 2-3 #g, um mein empfindsames Gemüt zu beruhigen.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,  
ich mag auch mit!
Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Wulli (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



sunny schrieb:


> Dabei, plus 2 Mitstreiter :q.



Ja, ja ich weiß! Deine Bodyguards kommen auch mit...

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Also wenn wir nicht wieder Windstärke 6-7 haben ist alles in Butter aufm Kutter.

Hoffen wir das beste, weil schlimmer als letztes jahr gehts nimmer^^


----------



## sunny (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Wenn dat dieses Jahr wieder so windet, komme ich nicht hochgebrummt. Dann spare ich mir das Spritgeld. 

Ich gehe aber fest davon aus, dass Petrus dieses Jahr ein Einsehen mit uns hat und uns bestes Wetter sowie fette Makrelen beschert #6.


----------



## nemles (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Also wenn wir nicht wieder Windstärke 6-7 haben ist alles in Butter aufm Kutter.
> 
> Hoffen wir das beste, weil schlimmer als letztes jahr gehts nimmer^^




Schlimmer als:

http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vgv_vts-01-1-mp4

???


----------



## urmel23 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

mahlzeit,

also erster war ich *grrrr* und zwar per PN! also wulli ändere da mal 

urmel23 + 1

bitte eintragen.

dann hoffen wir mal das es diese jahr besser läuft ....

nachtrag: bringe dann wieder was zum aufwärmen mit *gg*


----------



## Wulli (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ja, ja... ist ja gut! Habe die kleine Unaufmerksamkeit meinerseits gerade wieder gutgemacht!

Also die Tour 2007 war echt fürn Ars**! Aber für das Wetter kann ja bekanntlich keiner was! Wir hoffen mal, dass es dieses Jahr wieder so schön wird, wie 2006!

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Schlimmer als:
> 
> http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vgv_vts-01-1-mp4
> 
> ???



es war deutlich schlimmer...

Wulli


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Na dann lass uns mal wirklich auf bessere Bedingungen hoffen.:m

Wenn man nur damit beschäftigt ist, sich irgendwie festzuhalten, kommt keine richtige Angelfreude auf.
Aber das wird schon klappen





Wenn Engel reisen.....#6


----------



## urmel23 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Wulli schrieb:


> Ja, ja... ist ja gut! Habe die kleine Unaufmerksamkeit meinerseits gerade wieder gutgemacht!
> 
> Wulli



na geht doch |bla:

kannst ja aus kollege von urmel23 -> "ziebell" machen und ein * anhängen. er fährt ja auch zum dritten mal dann mit. der ist nur zu faul sich selbst mal zu wort zu melden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

geil björn, das du wieder dabei bist.....:m

denke an die  getränke vorab....


olli,
melde hiermit 

:m
niclas und jörn Philipkowski an


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

olli, sende mir bitte schonmal vorab deine bankdaten,damit ich den leutchen sagen kann,wohin sie überweisen müssen


----------



## Wulli (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> olli, sende mir bitte schonmal vorab deine bankdaten,damit ich den leutchen sagen kann,wohin sie überweisen müssen




Moin,

die Bankdaten bekommt Ihr erst im Mai, da mir sonst der Aufwand zu hoch ist alle Buchungen über den langen Zeitraum zuzuordnen. Bis dahin bitte Geduld! Ihr werdet Euer Geld schon los! Keine Angst!|supergri

Wulli


----------



## loki73 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

hallöle

ich hätte interresse an so einer tour, nur hab ich noch nie auf makrele geangelt. 
was braucht man da an ausrüstung? an köder und montagen?

bisher war ich nur auf der ostsee auf mefo und dorsch.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



loki73 schrieb:


> hallöle
> 
> ich hätte interresse an so einer tour, nur hab ich noch nie auf makrele geangelt.
> was braucht man da an ausrüstung? an köder und montagen?
> ...



Das ist ganz simpel: Robuste Angel, Rolle mit Schnur :q, dann ein Makrelenvorfach mit ca. 5 Haken ( da gibt es verschiedene Sorten, z.B. mit Federn und etwas Alufransen dran ), und ans Ende kommt ein Pilker, oder einfach stumpf ein Blei.
Das wars....

#a

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Also das Vid ist rein garnichts. Wir sind das letzte mal echt an die grenzen und einmal darüber hinaus gegangen.

Ich würde Pilker so 125-250 gramm einpacken. Ist halt abhängig vom Wind etc.


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Also das Vid ist rein garnichts. Wir sind das letzte mal echt an die grenzen und einmal darüber hinaus gegangen.


 
Wieso? War doch gar nichts los! War da was...
Na, ja, ein bisschen geschaukelt hat´s ja...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

sehe ich ähnlich....
so schlimm war es nun auch net


das schlimmste war,das edbert umgekehrt iss,und wir net fischen durften


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

malte,machen wir wieder ne fahrgemeinschaft???

WAS ist mit phillip-will er nicht mit?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

moin olli,
melde hiermit

Peter Urbatschek 
:man


----------



## urmel23 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



loki73 schrieb:


> hallöle
> 
> ich hätte interresse an so einer tour, nur hab ich noch nie auf makrele geangelt.
> was braucht man da an ausrüstung? an köder und montagen?
> ...



ich kopiere mal den text vom letzten jahr:



> Zum Makrelenangeln nicht vergessen:
> 
> - Stabile Rute (alt) ca 3Mtr. ca 200gr Wurfgewicht
> - Große Stationärolle
> ...



@wulli: kannste ja im ersten post von dir wieder einfügen...war ja noch nicht jeder mit uns unterwegs auf makrele.

@Dorsch888: ja, es war nicht ganz ohne. bei dem einem oder anderen "schaukler" sind ganz schön die klamotten über das schiff gewandert. das du das nicht mitbekommen hast war klar. wer cola mit schuss in der kabine schlabbert der merkt nach ein paar gläsern auch nix mehr :q und es ist egal wie heftig es draußen wird #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

björn,da haste recht.....


----------



## Wulli (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



urmel23 schrieb:


> @wulli: kannste ja im ersten post von dir wieder einfügen...war ja noch nicht jeder mit uns unterwegs auf makrele.




Ist erledigt! Danke für den Tipp!#h

Wulli


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> moin olli,
> melde hiermit
> 
> Peter Urbatschek
> :man


 
Den könnte ich wieder mitnehmen. Ich stelle mich auch dieses Jahr wieder als Fahrer zur Verfügung. Insgesamt könnten bei mir drei Leute mitfahren. Dank Dachbox habe ich genug Platz...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Den könnte ich wieder mitnehmen. Ich stelle mich auch dieses Jahr wieder als Fahrer zur Verfügung. Insgesamt könnten bei mir drei Leute mitfahren. Dank Dachbox habe ich genug Platz...


 

dann würde ich auch gern bei dir mitfahren-oki#c


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> dann würde ich auch gern bei dir mitfahren-oki#c


 
Na klar! Kein Thema...:vik:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

@ Dorsch 888 Philip habe ich noch net gefragt und den rest der Leudde auch noch net. Mal schauen wer noch mit kommt. Ich fahre Freitag mit Nico zum Forellenangeln nach Jevenstedt (die HP läßt auf einiges hoffen) ich werde ihn da mal fragen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Na klar! Kein Thema...:vik:


 
danke:m


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

tach ihr lieben....#h

hier noch n nützlicher hinweis:

styroporkisten und trockeneis gibt es zu kaufen bei :

*Styroporverpackung
Gr.Elbstrasse 137-139
in Hamburg-Altona (Fischmarkt)
Tel.: 040-38902965 
Ansprechpartner: Herr Ronald Borchert

Trockeneis kostet 2,30€ incl. Mwst das Kilo (in Platten gepresst)


*


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

noch ne trockeneisadresse:

www.wonsak-co2.de

alle infos inklusive adresse und fonnummer auf der webseite.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

moin moin wulli 
dann male mich auch mal mit inne liste ,räuchermakrele |kopfkrat lange nich gegessen :q
greez
andy

nachtrag und mein kumpel jensen auch .

also 2 plätze büdde


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Mönsch Andy, freut mich, daß Du mit kommst:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin!#h

Mein Frauchen und mich büdde auch mit rauf auffe Liste!

Sind zwar Makrelenneulinge, aber bei so vielen erfahrenen Boardies mit auf'm Kudder, da kann ja eigentlich nix schief geh'n...

Also, zwei Personen bitte!!!:vik:


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Nu können wir den Dampfer ja langsam mal umtaufen.
Schön, Liz und Dirk, freu mich schon auf Euch:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Mönsch Andy, freut mich, daß Du mit kommst:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



naja war ne lange endscheidung.aber kann ja ruhig wegen des spaßes wegen montag frei machen:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Naja, habt ja auch ne etwas längere An/Abreise. Da tut son Entspannungstach recht gut.


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin Wulli 

ich wollte bitte noch 2Plätze dazu buchen, die Kollegen die sind ganz heiß auf Makrele
1x Jan und 1x Timo

besten Dank
Chris


----------



## Wulli (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,

Soooo, Liste ist aktualisiert! Mittlerweile haben wir 25 Leutchen auf der Liste! Nochmal so viele und der Kahn ist unser!:vik:

Bin ab morgen früh für ein paar Tage im Ausland... kann dann die Liste erstmal nicht pflegen, aber Mitte nächster Woche stimmt dann alles wieder! Bis dann#h#h#h

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

wulli,gehts nach malle wieder........????????


----------



## Wulli (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wulli,gehts nach malle wieder........????????




nee, nee! Das geht ja erst, wenn Ihr alle überwiesen habt!!:q:q:q

Fahre ein paar Tage nach DK! Will mal ein bischen durchatmen. Habe ein paar starke Monate hinter mir und auch vor mir, deswegen mal ein paar Tage Luft schnappen und ab nach Fanö!#6

Wulli


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Na dann erhole Dich mal gut, nicht das Du uns noch vorher schlapp machst.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

na dann olli-viel spaß


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ich hätte auch gern ein `hinter meinem Name da ich zum 2. Mal dabei bin ;-)


----------



## Wulli (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gern ein `hinter meinem Name da ich zum 2. Mal dabei bin ;-)




Na klar! Ist erledigt!

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Danke:m^^


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin Wulli,

kannste bitte noch "Frauchen" in MFT Liz umbasteln...
Liest sich besser!:q

Eventuell hab ich noch vier Leute, die auch mitfahren werden. Entscheidet sich in den nächsten Tagen.

Allerdings alles keine Boardies. Hoffentlich trotzdem ok???


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

moin wulli #h

*HD4ever *möchte auch mit. trägst du ihn bitte mit ein in die liste?

dange!


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

gut gut gut .... ich halt hier mal nen Auge drauf ... #h


----------



## Wulli (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Wulli,
> 
> Eventuell hab ich noch vier Leute, die auch mitfahren werden. Entscheidet sich in den nächsten Tagen.
> 
> Allerdings alles keine Boardies. Hoffentlich trotzdem ok???



Klar! Jeder ist willkommen, auch Anfänger werden bestimmt jemanden finden, der ein bischen Nachhilfe gibt!

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



HD4ever schrieb:


> gut gut gut .... ich halt hier mal nen Auge drauf ... #h



Bitte, bitte! Wie wär´s mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft?? Wohne gleich um die Ecke bei Dir....

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

*plop*

ne 2 tage nix los hier geht gar nicht.....

für teilnehmer die 1-x tage vorher anreisen kann ich wieder das accu-pack-einfrierangebot machen. einen schlafplatz kann ich euch leider nicht anbieten, aber im garten wäre platz für ein oder mehrere zelte. fahrtdauer von hier nach büsum ca. 30-40 minuten.

gruß

urmel23


----------



## Stullen-Andi (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin Moin!

Ich und ein Kollege würden auch gerne mitkommen !

MFG Stullen-Andi


----------



## urmel23 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

war wulli noch im urlaub ?



Stullen-Andi schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Ich und ein Kollege würden auch gerne mitkommen !
> 
> MFG Stullen-Andi



denke er trägt nach in der liste sobald er wieder zurück ist...


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin Wulli
hab noch einen Mitstreiter gefunden, bitte *Glenn* mit eintragen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Wulli (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



urmel23 schrieb:


> war wulli noch im urlaub ?
> 
> 
> 
> denke er trägt nach in der liste sobald er wieder zurück ist...




Nee, nee! Schon lange nichts mehr mit Urlaub, ganz nebenbei muss ich auch mal arbeiten... und da ich zur Zeit viel in Norddeutschland unterwegs bin, kanns schon mal ein bis zwei Tage dauern, bis die Liste aktualisiert ist... Ab März wird das dann hoffentlich wieder besser!

Wulli


----------



## SimonHH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

moin moin #h


wenn noch jemand styroporkisten oder trockeneis braucht...bitte per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

wie groß sind die kisten?


----------



## urmel23 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wie groß sind die kisten?



da träumt schon wieder jemand von eimerweise markelen #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wie groß sind die kisten?


 
Für das, was du fängst, zu groß! Viiiieeel zu groß! Ich leihe dir gern meine Thermo - Wurmbox...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

der iss gut:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, komme ich auch mit 

Kann die ganze MFT Bande ja nicht alleine fahren lassen :q


----------



## Wulli (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, komme ich auch mit
> 
> Kann die ganze MFT Bande ja nicht alleine fahren lassen :q





Moin,

is gebongt!!

Wulli


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, komme ich auch mit
> 
> Kann die ganze MFT Bande ja nicht alleine fahren lassen :q



:vik:Super, nu sind wir komplett...oder fehlt noch einer?|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> :vik:Super, nu sind wir komplett...oder fehlt noch einer?|kopfkrat





nein....alle vollzählig eingetragen  :vik:


----------



## makrelefan (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hey Wulli, ist für einen Makrelefan noch Platz auf der Liste? |wavey:
Gruß


----------



## Wulli (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



makrelefan schrieb:


> Hey Wulli, ist für einen Makrelefan noch Platz auf der Liste? |wavey:
> Gruß



Na klar! Der Name ist Programm!! Warst Du nicht letztes Mal auch dabei?

Wulli


----------



## makrelefan (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Jap war ich. War doch eigentlich ne gemütliche Ausfahrt, oder?...:v
Danke fürs aufstellen.


----------



## nemles (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ähmmm, Wulli, wieviele Nasen brauchen wir eigentlich noch, um die fünfzig voll zu bekommen?

Hab ich mich verzählt, oder sind wir im Moment 45 Leuts?#h

D.h. kräftig die Werbetrommel im Nachbarskreis gerührt...#6


----------



## Wulli (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähmmm, Wulli, wieviele Nasen brauchen wir eigentlich noch, um die fünfzig voll zu bekommen?
> 
> Hab ich mich verzählt, oder sind wir im Moment 45 Leuts?#h
> 
> D.h. kräftig die Werbetrommel im Nachbarskreis gerührt...#6



Nee, nee!

Zur Zeit sind wir 31 Interessenten. Davon springen erfahrungsgemäß immer welche ab. Du kannst die Werbetrommel weiter rühren! Wenn wir die 50 voll haben gibt es immernoch eine Nachrückerliste!

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Wäre schön wenn wir 50 Leutz bekommen würden, ich werde nochmal im Verein nachfragen oderhast du das schon gemacht Dorsch_888???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

nee malte-hatte bisher keine zeit-frage du bitte mal rum


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



makrelefan schrieb:


> Hey Wulli, ist für einen Makrelefan noch Platz auf der Liste? |wavey:
> Gruß


 

uiiiiiiiii der bielefelder ist auch dabei-super:vik:


----------



## makrelefan (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Klar ist der dabei.#h Muss ja schließlich mal den Pilker testen, den du mir überlassen hast...(Auch wenns ja auf Makros geht...)

Hey Brassenwürger, wie siehts aus mit Strohrum?...


----------



## Stingray (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin Wulli

Mein Bruder und ich sind wieder dabei #h.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Das sieht ja ganz gut aus mit der Vollcharter ne bis hierhin#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



makrelefan schrieb:


> Hey Brassenwürger, wie siehts aus mit Strohrum?...


 
Soll ich dir ein Fläschchen mitbringen! Das haust du dir dann aber auch an Ort und Stelle in die Figur...:v


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Strohrum 80|kopfkrat Dachte ihr wolltet angeln|supergri und nicht fische füttern#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

malte, ich brauche demnächst ne antwort wg. schneede 12.4!
ich habe noch 2 weitere termine
26.7 und 19.9
sage mir bitte rechtzeitig bescheid-oki


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

wulli,wann sammelst du kohle ein?


----------



## Wulli (2. März 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wulli,wann sammelst du kohle ein?



Moin, 

ich werde damit vor Mai nicht anfangen, da der Aufwand für mich sonst zu hoch wird... Dann ist ja noch genug Zeit, um evtl. Ersatz für die Abspringer zu finden!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

oki,danke für d. info


----------



## pitus02 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

@Wulli

So ich bin nu auch dabei, bin vom Lehrgang zurück. :vik::vik:


----------



## cozmo (16. März 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde. 

Ich wollte auch mal ein neueröffnetes Hotel in Büsum ans Herzen legen. 
Es wurde in mühsamer Kleinstarbeit umgebaut und hat jetzt einen gewissen Charme. 

Bei der Gestalltung der Zimmer wurde darauf geachtet dass nicht alle Zimmer gleich eingerichtet sind. Jedes Zimmer hat sein eigenes Flair und bringt somit Abwechslung ins Geschehen. 

Man kann bei Ankunft auch die anderen Zimmer anschauen wenn man möchte. 

Besonders Interessant ist das Hotel für die Makrelenangler. Herr Thede,selbst begeisterter Angler, hat mehrere Kühlräume in denen man im Sommer die gefangen Fische kühlen kann. 


Aber guckt Euch doch selber mal die Homepage an.!!! 



:vik:www.antares-buesum.de:vik:


----------



## nemles (16. März 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Schon gebucht:vik:
Und damit entspannt und vollgefuttert auf dem Dampfer eintreffend.:q

Dangäää Florian#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Schon gebucht:vik:
> Und damit entspannt und vollgefuttert auf dem Dampfer eintreffend.:q
> 
> Dangäää Florian#6



ich hab auch ein zimmer :m:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## cozmo (16. März 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

habt ihr schon zusage oder was??? ich komme hier garnicht so schnell mit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



cozmo schrieb:


> habt ihr schon zusage oder was??? ich komme hier garnicht so schnell mit



jau nemles hat gebucht und zusage bekommen nu haben wir 2 zimmer mit gemeinsamen balkon
greez
andy


----------



## Hermann 8327 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

:m Hallo  Wulli
Möchten dabei sein.Manni u. Hermann.
Gruss Hermann :vik: |wavey:


----------



## Wulli (19. März 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,

Jo!  Manni und Hermann sind auf der Liste!!

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (7. April 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,

wollte hier mal wieder ein bischen Bewegung reinbringen...

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch den ein oder anderen Interessenten, oder vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand einen, der einen kennt...

Das Boot ist ja noch nicht voll gechartert.

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

olli,
wir haben am 1.5 nen vereinsangeln-da frage ich die leutchen mal.....kommtr bestimmt der eine oder andere noch dazu.

bis wann mußt du wg. vollcharter bescheid wissen?


gruß
stefan#h


----------



## pitus02 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

#hMoinsen Wulli #h

Trag mal bitte Pöppi mit ein er will auch wieder mit nachdem er letztes mal so ein kleines problem |muahah:mit dem :v gehabt hat :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Wulli (10. April 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> olli,
> wir haben am 1.5 nen vereinsangeln-da frage ich die leutchen mal.....kommtr bestimmt der eine oder andere noch dazu.
> 
> bis wann mußt du wg. vollcharter bescheid wissen?
> ...



Reicht bis Anfang Mai!!




pitus02 schrieb:


> #hMoinsen Wulli #h
> 
> Trag mal bitte Pöppi mit ein er will auch wieder mit nachdem er letztes mal so ein kleines problem |muahah:mit dem :v gehabt hat :q:q:q:q:q




Jo! Sach ihm, er soll die Reisetabletten nicht vergessen!!:q:q:q

Wulli


----------



## Hermann 8327 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hallo Wulii !
Leider muß Ich meinen Kumpel Manni für das Markelentour abmelden.Er fährt mit seiner ehemaligen Verlobten zu dieser Zeit inUrlaub.
Aber meine Anmeldung bleibt bestgehn.
Ist das ok?
Gruß Hermann


----------



## Wulli (21. April 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,

ja geht natürlich klar!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

olli,
hast du dich schlau gemacht, was -nichtangeler- sprich meine frau bezahlen würde??


----------



## Wulli (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Noch nicht, bekomme ich aber raus...

Wulli


----------



## nemles (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

@ Wulli

Wir haben Anfang Mai 

Wann schiebst Du die Zahlemann- und Überweisungs-PN rüber?#h


Menno, noch fast zwei Monate, bis es endlich losgeht:c


----------



## Stingray (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

So jetzt aber erst mal |birthday: Wulli !!! Und alles Gute #h!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pitus02 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Yep ich wünsche auch alles gute zum Geburtstag #h

Und lass kein Auge trocken :#2:|birthday:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin Wulli
auch von mir 



...und wieder zwei Jahre jünger #6 #r 

Gruß Chris


----------



## sunny (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

|birthday:

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du eine Party feierst, die ihres gleichen sucht#6.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

olli,
alles gute und gesundheit für dein neues lebensjahr wünscht dir
stefan


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Dann schließe ich mich natürlich an und wünsche Dir an dieser Stelle auch alles Gute!

|schild-g|schild-g#g:#2:|birthday:

Gruß Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Makrelenjäger (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hallo Jung´s, habe  Euch eben erst entdeckt.
Nomen est Omen! G e n a u : Mein Benutzerbild,es sind Makrelen!!!
Ich organisiere solche Touren schon seit Jahren, allerdings auf der Kehrheim II,  früher mit Volker, jetzt mit Gerrit als Käpt´n. Immer so 25 bis 30 Leute aus HWI/NWM, dieses Jahr einen Tag vor Euch. Mal sehen, wenn ich es nicht vergesse, werde ich Euch am 05.07.´08 abends noch einem Lagebericht geben.


Und natürlich: Uns allen: Petri Heil

Grüße von der Ostsee: Heiko#h


----------



## urmel23 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Makrelenjäger schrieb:


> Hallo Jung´s, habe  Euch eben erst entdeckt.
> Nomen est Omen! G e n a u : Mein Benutzerbild,es sind Makrelen!!!
> Ich organisiere solche Touren schon seit Jahren, allerdings auf der Kehrheim II,  früher mit Volker, jetzt mit Gerrit als Käpt´n. Immer so 25 bis 30 Leute aus HWI/NWM, dieses Jahr einen Tag vor Euch. Mal sehen, wenn ich es nicht vergesse, werde ich Euch am 05.07.´08 abends noch einem Lagebericht geben.
> 
> ...



evt. kann man nächstes jahr ja mal zusammen fahren. dann bekommen wir auch mal eine vollcharter hin


----------



## Wulli (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,

so langsam bin ich wieder nüchtern und komme gerade aus der HSH Norddbankarena! Habe mir das 7:0 vom HSV angeguckt#6

Vielen Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche! 

Die Mail mit den Daten werde ich demnächst fertig machen.

Bis dann!

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

moin wulli,

wann ist demnächst ? soooo lange ist der termin ja nicht mehr hin 

nicht das eckbert seinen kahn anderweitig vergibt #q


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Glaube ich nicht, da Wulli ihn bereits beim letzten mal schon den Termin gesagt und reserviert hat für uns.

Europa wir kommen!!


----------



## Wulli (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,

keine Sorge! Der Kahn ist für uns geblockt! Es geht nur darum, ob wir eine Vollcharter nehmen, oder nicht. bei der derzeitigen Teilnehmerzahl von 32 Anglern ist das eher unwahrscheinlich...

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Soooo....

ich habe eben die Kontodaten rausgeschickt! 

Falls ich jemanden vergessen habe, bitte kurz per PN melden!

Wulli


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Der Kapitaltransfer ist gestartet.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin ! 
gucke hier grad mal rein weil ich ne Kohle-PN bekommen habe ...
ist bestimmt ne schöne Tour und hab ich ja schon mal gemacht, werde allerdings nicht dabei sein ! 
wurde wohl mit angemeldet weil von ausgegangen ist das ich mitfahre - ich kann das Wochenende aber auch überhaupt nicht ! |bigeyes
also der Platz der für mich reserviert ist wäre noch frei ! #h
sorry - hab versäumt mal früher was zu sagen .....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin Olli,

ich überweise nächste Woche für "meine" 4 Leutchen


gruß
stefan


----------



## Hermann 8327 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

#h Moin Olli!
       Habe heute die Kohle überwiesen. Hoffe auf viel Sparß auf der Tour.
       Gruß Hermann:k


----------



## norwegenkiller (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin Leute,
Sind eigentlich noch Plätze Frei?

Lg Torben


----------



## Wulli (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



norwegenkiller schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Sind eigentlich noch Plätze Frei?
> 
> Lg Torben



Ja, Du kannst noch ein paar Leutchen mitbringen!!

Habe eben mal die Teilnehmerliste überarbeitet und die Teilnehmer gekennzeichnet, die bereits bezahlt haben!

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

moin,

kohle für mich und ziebell ist gerade auf den weg zum mallekonto von wulli. viel spaß dann im urlaub 

gruß

björn


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Überweisung geht morgen raus, auch von mir viel Spaß auf Malle....|rolleyes


----------



## Wulli (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Überweisung geht morgen raus, auch von mir viel Spaß auf Malle....|rolleyes



Nee, nee! Dieses Jahr geht´s von Euerm Geld nach Kreta!! Also alle schön fleißig überweisen!! :vik:|supergri

Wulli


----------



## norwegenkiller (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ich bin dann mal auch mit dabei...
Also bitte eintragen:q

Lg Torben


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



norwegenkiller schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal auch mit dabei...
> Also bitte eintragen:q
> 
> Lg Torben


 
Hey, super! Wilkommen im Team...#6
Wie gesagt, bei mir mitfahren kannst du! Kein Thema...:vik:


----------



## norwegenkiller (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hey, super! Wilkommen im Team...#6
> Wie gesagt, bei mir mitfahren kannst du! Kein Thema...:vik:



Alles klar...dann fahr ich bei dir Mit:vik:


----------



## JerkerHH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin, 

noch Plätze frei? 

Melde Dich mal bitte per PN ! 

Danke. 

JerkerHH


----------



## Wulli (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Sooo,

es haben schon wieder einige überwiesen! Ich habe die Liste aktualisiert!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

moin wulli,
meine kohle ist unterwegs
p. urbatscheck hat deine bankverbindung ,und wollte die tage auch überweisen
die beiden phillipkowskis habe ich noch nicht erreicht-bleibe aber am ball


gruß
stefan


----------



## urmel23 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

watt ist hier den los ? so langsam sollten wir mal mit dem countdown beginnen 

los leute kohle überweisen und dabei sein *gg*

alle schon fleißig beim em-tippspiel mitgemischt ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



urmel23 schrieb:


> watt ist hier den los ? so langsam sollten wir mal mit dem countdown beginnen
> 
> los leute kohle überweisen und dabei sein *gg*
> 
> alle schon fleißig beim em-tippspiel mitgemischt ?


 

beides eindeutig ja........habe beides gemacht.....:vik:


----------



## urmel23 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

ich hatte noch vergessen.....


*35 Tage* noch *freu* oder hab ich mich verzählt ??


----------



## norwegenkiller (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Jah beim Tippspiel hab ich auch mitgemacht, vllt steht das glück ja auf meiner seite :q

Und das Geld natürlich auch schon überwiesen :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



urmel23 schrieb:


> ich hatte noch vergessen.....
> 
> 
> *35 Tage* noch *freu* oder hab ich mich verzählt ??


 

jetzt geht das wieder los....|rolleyes|uhoh:....................:q:q:q


björn, und nicht verzählen-oki


----------



## pitus02 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

#hÜberweisung ist raus :m


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Euronen sind raus!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

björn pennt wohl.......|uhoh:

noch 34 Tage......:m


----------



## Stullen-Andi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin Wulli,

ich hätte da noch jemanden der gerne mitkommen würde.
Kann ich noch jemanden bei dir anmelden oder ist es schon zuspät?

LG Stullen-Andi


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

@Stullen-Andi

derjenige kann mit mir tauschen...

Mir ist leider was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen, kann also leider nicht dabei sein |gr:


----------



## Stullen-Andi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Jo denn passt das ja, du hast ja noch nicht überwiesen wenn ich das richtig sehe oder Fynn?

Denn werd ich Wulli nochma bischen Geld überweisen.

MFG


----------



## Wulli (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Stullen-Andi schrieb:


> Jo denn passt das ja, du hast ja noch nicht überwiesen wenn ich das richtig sehe oder Fynn?
> 
> Denn werd ich Wulli nochma bischen Geld überweisen.
> 
> MFG



Jo, Mann immer her mit der Kohle!:m

Wie heißt denn der Mitfahrer? Ich möchte ihn natürlich auch mit auf die Teilnehmerliste setzen...

Ansonsten habe ich ja schon reichlich Geld bekommen und eben die Liste aktualisiert!! 

Wulli


----------



## Stullen-Andi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Alles klar! werd denn dei Tage das Geld überweisen.
Der kollege heißt Wolfgang Naguschewski.

MFG Stullen-Andi


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

moin wulli 
hab noch einen mitstreiter wenn noch platz ist dann setzt ma mario auffe liste  ( kumpel von  Andy) sobald ich bescheid von dir hab oder liste aktuelliesiert ist schick ich die nächsten 35 schleifen raus :m
greez
andy


----------



## Wulli (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin wulli
> hab noch einen mitstreiter wenn noch platz ist dann setzt ma mario auffe liste  ( kumpel von  Andy) sobald ich bescheid von dir hab oder liste aktuelliesiert ist schick ich die nächsten 35 schleifen raus :m
> greez
> andy



Geht klar! Raus mit der Kohle. Ich habe noch ein paar Plätze frei. Ab nächster Woche geht es dann nur noch auf gut Glück, wenn die anderen Plätze nicht vom Skipper vergeben werden.
Deswegen bitte zügig überweisen. Am Freitag oder Samstag melde ich Egbert dann die Teilnehmerzahl.

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

olli,
hast du dich infomiert, wenn nichtangler mitkommen,was sie bezahlen müssen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Wulli schrieb:


> Geht klar! Raus mit der Kohle. Ich habe noch ein paar Plätze frei. Ab nächster Woche geht es dann nur noch auf gut Glück, wenn die anderen Plätze nicht vom Skipper vergeben werden.
> Deswegen bitte zügig überweisen. Am Freitag oder Samstag melde ich Egbert dann die Teilnehmerzahl.
> 
> Wulli



so kohle für mario iss raus#6 kannste ihn also bei egbert schon mit angeben falls es morgen oder samstag noch nich bei dir ist.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

hey tom
jetzt sind unsere beiden hotelzimmer voll :vik: das wird ein fest:q:q:q:q
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey tom
> jetzt sind unsere beiden hotelzimmer voll :vik: das wird ein fest:q:q:q:q
> greez
> andy



Worauf Du einen lassen kannst.:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey tom
> jetzt sind unsere beiden hotelzimmer voll :vik: das wird ein fest:q:q:q:q
> greez
> andy


 
Ihr wollt doch nur saufen.....
Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein......


----------



## nemles (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch nur saufen.....
> Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein......



Saufen??? Nöhhh, aber jetzt haben wir genug Leute für Doppelkopf am Vorabend zusammen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch nur saufen.....
> Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein......



nur ein kleines bissel vlt die minibar ( wenns reicht:q)


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hat schon jemand was gehört über Fänge inner Nordsee?

Habe schon richtig Bock drauf!!:vik::vik:

------------------------------------------------------------

NOCH 24 Tage!!!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Noch 22 Tage!!:m


----------



## carp2000 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

*Na, dann sind's heute ja wohl nur noch 21 Tage!!!!!*


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Es wird so langsam ernst.:q

Wollen wir mal auf gutes Wetter und wenig Wind hoffen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

schlechter als letztes jahr kann es nicht werden....


----------



## Wulli (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> schlechter als letztes jahr kann es nicht werden....



Nee, das ist wohl wahr! #t#q:v:v:v
Wenn dieses Jahr wieder so ein Scheißwetter ist, dann setzte ich mich gleich in die Kneipe, und warte, bis Ihr vorzeitig wiederkommt! Ich habe dann bestimmt auch Schlagseite...|rolleyes#t
Aber, wie schon letztes Jahr gesagt, für das Wetter kann keiner was, nicht mal unsere Politiker!|supergri

Habe eben mit Egbert telefoniert und 32 Personen angemeldet! Bis jetzt sind die Makrelen allerdings noch nicht so richtig da... Er berichtete nur von vereinzelten Fängen. Aber wir haben ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit!

Wenn jetzt noch Nachmeldungen kommen, müßt Ihr bitte selber bei Egbert anrufen und fragen, ob er noch Plätze frei hat!


Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Naja, wenn ich mir die Beiträge im Theard Makrelenfänge durchlese ist das chon ganz ordentlich


----------



## Buschangler (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

*Juhuuu, ich hab mein Sternchen!!!!*:vik:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

19 Tage noch|supergri|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

*18 Tage noch!!!!*


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Buschangler schrieb:


> *18 Tage noch!!!!*



Scheixxe.... so langsam werde ich doch hippelig. Ihr macht mich noch ganz meschugge mit dem Countdown...:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

björn, bringst du eigentlich wieder nen spassmacher mit????


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

*noch16 tage* und der Rest von heute


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

*noch 15 Tage* und der Rest von heute :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## nemles (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> *noch 15 Tage* und der Rest von heute :vik::vik::vik:



So langsam wird das seelische Grausamkeit |uhoh::q


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> So langsam wird das seelische Grausamkeit |uhoh::q


 
...inzwischen nur noch knapp 368 stunden


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

14 Tage und der rest von heute#6#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ich habe gehört, vor Island liegt ein gigantisches Sturmtief, das in exakt zwei Wochen auf die deutsche Nordseeküste treffen soll....:r





OK, war nur Spaß....


----------



## nemles (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, vor Island liegt ein gigantisches Sturmtief, das in exakt zwei Wochen auf die deutsche Nordseeküste treffen soll....:r
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MIT SOWAS MACHT MAN(N) KEINEN SPAß!!!|supergri


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

HAHA. 
Naja wenn ich grade ausm Fenster schaue....Sturm Gewitter Regen oho^^


----------



## nemles (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> HAHA.
> Naja wenn ich grade ausm Fenster schaue....Sturm Gewitter Regen oho^^



Denn guck doch einfach nicht aus dem Fenster, dann bleibt es auch schön...:q:q:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Denn guck doch einfach nicht aus dem Fenster, dann bleibt es auch schön...:q:q:q


 
Das Wetter muss man sich eh´schön trinken.....

Anders geht das nicht....#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das Wetter muss man sich eh´schön trinken.....
> 
> Anders geht das nicht....#6


 

hab ich letztes jahr gemacht,hat auch nicht geklappt....#d:g


----------



## urmel23 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> hab ich letztes jahr gemacht,hat auch nicht geklappt....#d:g




stimmt -> war dabei...schön ist was anderes, aber so ist dorsch888 nun mal *fg*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

looooooooooooool


----------



## Wulli (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> hab ich letztes jahr gemacht,hat auch nicht geklappt....#d:g



Ja,

das muß ich nun auch mal sagen! Das bewundere ich. Draußen 6-7 Bft. Der Kahn schaukelt bis zum geht nicht mehr und Dorsch888 kippt sich einen Bacardi Cola nach dem anderen rein:v:v:v;+;+;+#d#d#d|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ich hoffe, daß das am Sonntag besser wird...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Naja dafür hat er auch seelenruhig geschlumert auf der Rückfahrt bei mir aufer Rückbank|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

13 Tage und der rest von heute :vik: soll hier ja Leute geben die es garnicht mehr abwarten können Moin Tom


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

..... und die Makrelenfänge hören sich doch schon ganz i.O. an. Zwar noch keine großen aber die warten auch extra auf uns^^


----------



## urmel23 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> ..... und die Makrelenfänge hören sich doch schon ganz i.O. an. Zwar noch keine großen aber die warten auch extra auf uns^^



alle ist besser als die kotzquote vom letzten jahr.

@wulli: dorsch888 scheint einen magen zu haben der einfach jeder wetterlage und flüssigkeit trotzt. ich lief grün an und er hat gesoffen :vaber nicht in diesem jahr ich will fische fangen #:


----------



## urmel23 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

12 Tage und der rest von heute


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die Fangerfolge besser sind als letztes Jahr. Ich habe nen Kollgen getroffen der war aufer Blauort und hat 28 Stück gefangen. El Kapitano hat keine Schwarm gefunden....aber die Kehrheim auch nicht.

Aber wenn wir da sind können wir nach einer Std aufhören, weil unser Boxen schon voll sind


----------



## urmel23 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die Fangerfolge besser sind als letztes Jahr. Ich habe nen Kollgen getroffen der war aufer Blauort und hat 28 Stück gefangen. El Kapitano hat keine Schwarm gefunden....aber die Kehrheim auch nicht.
> 
> Aber wenn wir da sind können wir nach einer Std aufhören, weil unser Boxen schon voll sind



nix aufhören. dann steigen wir auf kleine pilker um  weil´s spass macht. ich stell mich neben dorsch, dann hab ich ab mittag mehr platz wenn er von angeln auf cola-bac umsteigt :vik::vik:


----------



## urmel23 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

11 Tage und der rest von heute


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



urmel23 schrieb:


> nix aufhören. dann steigen wir auf kleine pilker um  weil´s spass macht. ich stell mich neben dorsch, dann hab ich ab mittag mehr platz wenn er von angeln auf cola-bac umsteigt :vik::vik:




|good:|good:|good:

Das Prob ist nur denke ich mal, dass der selbst noch mit Bac Gläser inner Hand die Rute schwingt....|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

nur noch 10 Tage und der rest von heute, bald wird einstellig  :vik:


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Der Langzeitwetterbericht sieht ja momentan nicht so berauschend aus . Wollen mal hoffen, dass das noch besser wird.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ja hab auch schon sowas gehört aber wetter kann ja zum glück schnell umschlagen.

Aber wenn es echt wieder Windstärke 6 wird bleibe ich gleich im hafe, weil sowas wie letztes mal wollte ich eig nicht nochmal (üb)erleben^^.


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Wenn das wieder Windstärke 6 werden sollte, kommen wir erst garnicht hochgebrummt. Auch, wenn der Fahrpreis weg sein sollte, das Spritgeld binden wir uns dann nicht noch zusätzlich ans Bein.

Aber erstmal gehe ich nicht davon aus. Ganz im Gegenteil, freu mich schon wie Bolle auf die Tour und darauf, die ganzen "Pappnasen" mal wieder sehen :vik:.


----------



## Monsterqualle (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ich teste für Euch am Samstag den 5. schon mal die Blauort und die Nordsee. Eigendlich wollte ich hier ja auch bei sein. Dann kam was dazwischen und nun könnte ich doch wieder, der Kahn ist aber voll. Was solls, dann fange ich Euch mit meinen 5 Kumpels eben die Makrelen vor der Nase weg.:m


----------



## nemles (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Ich teste für Euch am Samstag den 5. schon mal die Blauort und die Nordsee. Eigendlich wollte ich hier ja auch bei sein. Dann kam was dazwischen und nun könnte ich doch wieder, der Kahn ist aber voll. Was solls, dann fange ich Euch mit meinen 5 Kumpels eben die Makrelen vor der Nase weg.:m




Das lass mal schön bleiben, es werden nur die gefangen, die für Euch reserviert sind ( zu erkennen daran, das die den Schriftzug "Monsterqualle" auf dem Bauch stehen haben). 
Da ich bereits Samstag Nachmittag in Büsum bin, werde ich zum kontrollieren kommen. Jede Makrele, die nicht diesen Schriftzug auf dem Bauch trägt, gilt dann als illegal gefangen, wird konfisziert und der Angler wird wegen Kameradenunfreundlicher Fischwilderei zum Bierausschank verdonnert.:m

Petri heil für Samstag und laßt noch ein Paar drin.#h


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

@nemels: herrlich^^

@sunny: klar immer positiv denken.....aber wo du recht hast hast du recht. Dann sollte man das echt vorher überlegen

Ich weiß noch letztes mal der ABler der aus Frankfurt kam, wie der am kotzen war als wir umgedreht sind....


----------



## nemles (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch letztes mal der ABler der aus Frankfurt kam, wie der am kotzen war als wir umgedreht sind....



Der hat bestimmt vor Wut gewürfelhustet, WEIL Ihr umgedreht seid. Der wollte bestimmt noch weiter angeln..:m


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Naja nach dem er die Stahltür vorn  Kopfbekommen hat bei der einen Monsterwelle- Oton von dem der damals neben mir saß: Ich glaube das wird jetzt heftig sehe vorne nur noch wasser durch die scheiben und rums war`s passiert. Zum Glück nur gerät durch die gegend geflogen und keine Menschen verletzt.

Das war echt ne tour zum:v:v.

Habe aber schon voll Bock auf`s angeln und quatschen


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch letztes mal der ABler der aus Frankfurt kam, wie der am kotzen war als wir umgedreht sind....


 
Der hat mir sowas von leid getan, der arme Kerl! Wie der so krampfhaft zu Petrus gebetet hat...

Aber dieses Mal wird alles besser. Es soll ein schönes Sommerhoch kommen! Spiegelglatte See, Makrelen in Massen....#6

Ach ja....:

*NOCH EINE WOCHE!*
*Und der Rest von heute....:q*


----------



## Stingray (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Naja nach dem er die Stahltür vorn Kopfbekommen hat bei der einen Monsterwelle- Oton von dem der damals neben mir saß: Ich glaube das wird jetzt heftig sehe vorne nur noch wasser durch die scheiben und rums war`s passiert. Zum Glück nur gerät durch die gegend geflogen und keine Menschen verletzt.
> 
> Das war echt ne tour zum:v:v.
> 
> Habe aber schon voll Bock auf`s angeln und quatschen


 
Och die kleinen Wellen :q. Ich fand es auch schade, das wir umgedreht sind. War doch gar nichts los |supergri. Nur gut das mein Bruder und ich auf der See aufgewachsen sind. Das beste war aber, als mein Bruder ein paar AB´lern, die schon ganz grün im Gesicht waren, einen guten Tip gegeben hat. Sie sollten sich vorstellen, warme ausgelassene Butter zu trinken. Danach sah das Deck gar nicht mehr so gut aus |supergri. Und irgendwie waren die dann böse auf meinen Bruder :q. Verstehe ich nicht |kopfkrat:q.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Treffpunkt 6.30 Uhr vorm Schiff ????


Gruß Thomas


----------



## nemles (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Stingray schrieb:


> Das beste war aber, als mein Bruder ein paar AB´lern, die schon ganz grün im Gesicht waren, einen guten Tip gegeben hat. Sie sollten sich vorstellen, warme ausgelassene Butter zu trinken.
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Brüüüülllll, der war gut  Muß ich mir merken.

Wir haben früher den Brechunwilligen ein Stück geräucherten Heilbutt unter die Nase gehalten. Man konnte das fast nicht mehr schnell genug wegziehen, bevor die Erleichterung kam :m


----------



## Buschangler (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Den Spruch hab ich auch mitbekommen!:q
Ich stand ganz vorne an der Toilette als das "Große Kotzen" losging! Der Geruch von der Toilette und dem frisch ausgereierten Leuchtfeuer war ja nicht zu ertragen! Mir stand die Gülle auch schon bis zum Hals.Konnte mich aber gerade noch so beherschen.|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin 
*nur noch 6 tage und der Rest von Heute :vik:*

Wenn ich das gekotze so höre bin ich froh das ich 'ne Jahresration Superpep gebunkert habe 
zum Glück hats mich bis jetzt noch nie erwischt, aber man weiß ja nicht wann es soweit ist :v

edit: das Wetter sieht ja eigentlich auch ganz gut aus...  http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_ak...hersage_details/?id=DE0000499&d=7&prev=16days


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Brüüüülllll, der war gut  Muß ich mir merken.
> 
> Wir haben früher den Brechunwilligen ein Stück geräucherten Heilbutt unter die Nase gehalten. Man konnte das fast nicht mehr schnell genug wegziehen, bevor die Erleichterung kam :m




herrlich:m:m:m:m. Das ist echt genial.

Ja 6.30 am Schiff und davor noch kurz  einen heben. #g


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin Männer
...und weiter gehts, die Tränen sind getrocknet die Fußizeit ist um, nu gets den Mini-thunen an den Kragen 

*nur noch 5 tage und der lütte Rest von heute* :vik:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ich würde mich freiwillig erklären 1 buddel roten mit zu bringen*angebot*


----------



## sunny (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Aber dieses Mal wird alles besser. Es soll ein schönes Sommerhoch kommen! Spiegelglatte See, Makrelen in Massen....#6



Aber nur bis Donnerstag, dann soll die Temperatur von 30 auf 17 Grad (Sonntag) abstürzen und es soll Regen geben.

Ob das die Minithune mögen, möchte ich mal bezweifeln.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ach das wird schon gehen....die können ja nicht von einen auf den anderen Tag wegschwimmen^^


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



sunny schrieb:


> Aber nur bis Donnerstag, dann soll die Temperatur von 30 auf 17 Grad (Sonntag) abstürzen und es soll Regen geben.
> 
> Ob das die Minithune mögen, möchte ich mal bezweifeln.


 
Elender Pessimist....

Und ob das was wird! Und wenn nicht, fahren wir halt wieder drei Stunden Achterbahn....#6

Ist doch auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Elender Pessimist....
> 
> Und ob das was wird! Und wenn nicht, fahren wir halt wieder drei Stunden Achterbahn....#6
> 
> Ist doch auch nicht schlecht...



And then we break all together:v:q#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freiwillig erklären 1 buddel roten mit zu bringen*angebot*


 
der iss verhaftet....:q

jungs-vor 2 jahren gab es nur kleine-letztes jahr gab es keine
und dieses jahr wird UNSER jahr:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> der iss verhaftet....:q


 
War ja klar....#d Er nu wieder...

Denk dran, du fährst bei mir mit! Deinen Mageninhalt behältst du auf der Rückfahrt besser für dich....:q


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Der pennt doch wieder auffer Rückfahrt. Naja das alter halt ne Stefan ;-)

ach und noch was 5 Tage und er rest von heudde:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> ach und noch was 5 Tage und er rest von heudde:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::q:q


 
...du alter pessimist  dann ist der tach ja rum, zum Glück nur noch 4 tage udrvH |rolleyes


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...du alter pessimist  dann ist der tach ja rum, zum Glück nur noch 4 tage udrvH |rolleyes



Naja hast recht gebe mich geschlagen aber das werde ich sonntag ausgleichen


*Bringt jemand noch ne 2. Buddel und iwie kleine Schnapsbecher mit???*


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

ich bring gutes Wetter mit  ....nu heißt es beten, das es so bleibt 

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/buesum

..und immer schön Aufessen, damit das so bleibt, ich hab kein Bock auf so ein wildes gekotze 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> *Bringt jemand noch ne 2. Buddel und iwie kleine Schnapsbecher mit???*



mach ich glatt :vik: hab doch auch immer durst soweit weg von zuhause :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> *Bringt jemand noch ne 2. Buddel und iwie kleine Schnapsbecher mit???*





andy0209 schrieb:


> mach ich glatt :vik: hab doch auch immer durst soweit weg von zuhause :q:q:q



Und was machen wir am Abend vorher???#c
Okey, ich bring auch noch eine mit...:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Bis jetzt sieht der Wetterbericht ja ganz vernünftig aus, Südwind um 3 und vielleicht der eine oder andere Schauer. Aber das kann sich ja alles noch ändern...

http://www.wetteronline.de/Schleswig-Holst/Helgoland.htm

Sacht mal, Leute, was habt ihr eigentlich vor, der eine bringt diese Buddel mit, der andere jene, und kleine Gläser...|uhoh:
Und ich Vollidiot stelle mich auch noch als Fahrer zur verfügung...#q

Sonst hätte ich Euch mal gezeigt, was in den ollen Brassenwürger so alles reingeht....:q
Aber wir wollen ja angeln, oder....#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Und was machen wir am Abend vorher???#c
> Okey, ich bring auch noch eine mit...:vik:



wie jetzt gibbet im hotel keine bar|bigeyes  :q:q:q


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sieht der Wetterbericht ja ganz vernünftig aus, Südwind um 3 und vielleicht der eine oder andere Schauer. Aber das kann sich ja alles noch ändern...
> 
> http://www.wetteronline.de/Schleswig-Holst/Helgoland.htm
> 
> ...




1 Kleiner Schnaps am Amfang der Reise sollte ja eig drinn sein#6


----------



## Wulli (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,

das mit dem Wetter wird sich zeigen... die Wetterdienste wissen ja manchmal nicht mal, wie das Wetter gestern war:q:q:q

aber hier sieht das ja auch ganz gut aus:

http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?sc=48225
http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?sc=44823
http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...re__Aussichten__Nordwest__node.html__nnn=true

Wenn der ein oder andere Schauer runter kommt, ist das ja nicht so tragisch, aber wenn der Wind wieder so extrem ist, wie letztes mal, werde ich definitiv den Kahn nicht betreten!:v 

Aber bis jetzt sind die Vorhersagen ja ganz gut. Abwarten also.

Wir treffen uns dann vor dem Kutter. Gruppenfoto, Schnaps, Klönen etc. dann vorort!

Wulli


----------



## nemles (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Sacht mal, Leute, was habt ihr eigentlich vor, der eine bringt diese Buddel mit, der andere jene, und kleine Gläser...|uhoh:
> Und ich Vollidiot stelle mich auch noch als Fahrer zur verfügung...#q
> 
> Sonst hätte ich Euch mal gezeigt, was in den ollen Brassenwürger so alles reingeht....:q
> Aber wir wollen ja angeln, oder....#6



Mir geht es als Alleinefahrer nicht viel besser, außer, daß ich keine Schnarcher im Auto habe|supergri
Und richtig, wir machen keine Druckbetankung, sondern wollen angeln. Besoffene, mit Pilkern-um-sich-schleudernde Anglergruppen hab ich genug in Helitown. Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf. Nen kurzen schütten und dann ist gut.:vik:#6



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt gibbet im hotel keine bar|bigeyes  :q:q:q



Das wird es mit Sicherheit geben, aber wenn, dann NO SMOKING, also nur in Alltagsklamotten Da geht ich lieber auf ein gepflegtes Bierchen auf den Raucherbalkon:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Nabend 
Wulli sach mal bitte wo die Plätze sind, also Heck, Bug, Back- oder Steuerbord ?!

und wie die Plätze "verteilt" werden #c

Gruß Chris


----------



## Wulli (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> Wulli sach mal bitte wo die Plätze sind, also Heck, Bug, Back- oder Steuerbord ?!
> 
> und wie die Plätze "verteilt" werden #c
> ...



Wir haben die 32 Plätze zusammenhängend. Ob Bug oder Heck, weiß ich gar nicht...|kopfkrat

Ist aber eigentlich auch egal. Da es genauso egal ist, wo man angelt, werde ich keine Plätze vergeben oder verlosen. Das hat die letzten beiden Male gut geklappt und ich denke das wird auch dieses Jahr gut klappen. Wir sind ja alle alt genug. Wir werden alle zusammen das Boot betreten und uns dann unser Plätchen suchen. Ich kläre das noch mit Egbert ab, wo wir stehen.

Falls es doch zu Differenzen kommen sollte, werde ich mir - genauso wie die letzten Jahre zuvor - das Recht vorbehalten, die Plätze zu vergeben. Und sonst ist es eben wie immer, auf hoher See hat nur der Kapitän was zu sagen...#6

Wulli


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Wulli schrieb:


> Wir haben die 32 Plätze zusammenhängend. Ob Bug oder Heck, weiß ich gar nicht...|kopfkrat
> 
> Ist aber eigentlich auch egal. Da es genauso egal ist, wo man angelt, werde ich keine Plätze vergeben oder verlosen. Das hat die letzten beiden Male gut geklappt und ich denke das wird auch dieses Jahr gut klappen. Wir sind ja alle alt genug. Wir werden alle zusammen das Boot betreten und uns dann unser Plätchen suchen. Ich kläre das noch mit Egbert ab, wo wir stehen.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Wulli 
ich frag nur weil ich mich auf keinen Fall auf der Blauort in den Bug stelle #d mir ist das auch völlig gleich wo, nur eben nicht auf'n Bug aber bei 32 Plätzen wirds eh schwer die alle dort unter zu bringen :vik: 

achja nur noch 3 tage udRvh #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin 
kann mir bitte jmd sagen an welcher Str. (Fischereistr,Am Fischereihafen oder Werftstr.) in Büsum die Blauort liegt und wo man dort parken kann, hab nicht so große Lust da am Sonntag morgen zu suchen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Monsterqualle (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hat jemand von Euch eventuell Lust auch schon am Samstag mit rauszufahren? Ich habe da noch einen Platz zu vergeben, da einer von unserer Truppe abgesprungen ist.

*Hat sich erledigt. Der Platz ist weg.*


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Mir geht es als Alleinefahrer nicht viel besser, außer, daß ich keine Schnarcher im Auto habe|supergri
> Und richtig, wir machen keine Druckbetankung, sondern wollen angeln. Besoffene, mit Pilkern-um-sich-schleudernde Anglergruppen hab ich genug in Helitown. Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf. Nen kurzen schütten und dann ist gut.:vik:#6
> 
> 
> ...




Es geht ja auch nur um den Bergüßungsschnaps.
Also haben wir jetzt 2 Buddel Schnaps und kleine gGläser ne? Denke das sollte für 32 Man logger reichen da wir auch bestimmt eininge nicht trinker mit haben was ja voll kommen ligitim is

 Ich werde wohl auch fahren von daher werde ich mir auch nicht die Birne vollknallen.

Malte


----------



## sunny (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hat denn jemand was gehört, wie es momentan mit den Fängen aussieht? Habe zwei Leute dabei, die noch nie auf Minithune gefischt haben. Würde mich für die beiden freuen, wenn sie Erfolg hätten.


----------



## carp2000 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,

ist die Straße "Am Fischereihafen". Du musst ziemlich weit vor fahren, bis die Straße einen kleinen Links-Knick macht und ein kleiner Stichweg nach links weg geht. Dort ist auch der kostenfreie Parkplatz, unmittelbar am Boot.

Schau mal bei Google-Maps.

Gruß

Thomas




MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> kann mir bitte jmd sagen an welcher Str. (Fischereistr,Am Fischereihafen oder Werftstr.) in Büsum die Blauort liegt und wo man dort parken kann, hab nicht so große Lust da am Sonntag morgen zu suchen
> 
> Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

@carp2000
bestend Dank für die Auskunft #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Mulder (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,

ich war letzten Samstag mit der MS Kehrheim II von Büsum aus auf Makrelentoure. 
Das Wetter war recht bescheiden, Wellengang teilweise bis 3m und trübe Sicht am Vormittag. 
Nach 3 Stunden Ausfahrt haben wir dann unser Ziel erreicht, das Wetter klarte auf und wir haben ganz gut gefangen. 
Der Schnitt lag bei ca. 20 Makrelen pro Nase. 
3-4 haben sogar an die 60 Stück gefangen. 
Einige schöne Heringe als Beifang waren auch dabei.
Der fängiste Köder an diesem Tage war alles was silber war,
dicht gefolgt von Perlmutfarbend. 
Am schlechtesten schnitt alles bunte ab. 
An sonsten wünsch ich euch bei eurer Toure viel spaß und volle Kühltaschen. 
Bin schon auf eure Berichte gespannt |wavey:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

20 Makrelen? Mh das ja mal nicht grade vie--> Kein Schwarm gefunden, weil sonst wäre doch die Farbe relativ Latex oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

malte,ich kümmere mich darum,das du ne mitfahrgelegenheit hast!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ok Stefan. Komme nachher evtl nochmal kurz surchs telefon.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

oki-das wäre gut-wollte sowieso noch etwas mit dir bereden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nur um den Bergüßungsschnaps.
> Also haben wir jetzt 2 Buddel Schnaps und kleine gGläser ne? Denke das sollte für 32 Man logger reichen da wir auch bestimmt eininge nicht trinker mit haben was ja voll kommen ligitim is
> 
> Ich werde wohl auch fahren von daher werde ich mir auch nicht die Birne vollknallen.
> ...



richtich schnapsbecher bring ich auch mit ,sowas muß man doch vorrätig haben für die jährlichen pardys


----------



## Wulli (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

...ich darf auch mal!

Noch 2 Tage und der Rest von heute!!

Das mit dem Wind sieht ja gut aus. 2-3 Bft.! Das klingt gut! Ich denke, dass wir dieses Jahr mehr Glück haben, als letztes!:q:q|supergri|supergri:m:m#6#6

Ab und zu Regen, aber wen stört das schon....#d#d

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Juhu,

endlich hat es wulli auch geschafft^^. Ich denke auch das wird lustig. Jetzt muss nur Capitano den Schwarm finden und Feuer Frei.......*ich will los*


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin
Eggi wird uns schon einen schönen Schwarm finden #6 da bin ich ganz sicher 

...gestern war Macker mit ihm unterwegs...  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2104263&postcount=10970

Gruß Chris


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

NAja so sicher kann man sich nie sein. Waren letztes Jahr nach der kotz Tour nochmal privat oben und es war gaaanzz schlecht. Die Kehrheim war schon um 16 Uhr im Hafen damals, weil keiner mehr lust hatte wg zu viel Fisch....aber jeder hat noch ne Change verdient nnnee


Wir haben letztes Jahr die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es egal war was du hattest haben auf alles gebissen. Ichh habe Federn und Plastikmacks eingepackt mal schauen was geht am we.


----------



## sunny (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Jungs, nehmt euch Ersatzklamotten mit für die Rückfahrt im Auto. Wenn Wetter.com recht behält, kriegen wir nen richtig nassen Arsch.

Aber dafür soll sich der Wind in Grenzen halten.


----------



## urmel23 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



sunny schrieb:


> Jungs, nehmt euch Ersatzklamotten mit für die Rückfahrt im Auto. Wenn Wetter.com recht behält, kriegen wir nen richtig nassen Arsch.
> 
> Aber dafür soll sich der Wind in Grenzen halten.



für büsum sieht es nicht sol toll aus. aber gib mal helgoland ein. zumindest ab mittag kann man dann wohl bei "ohneregen" angeln ;-)

wie war das jetzt hier mit schnaps und gläser ? wer bringt den nu was mit. muss ja nicht sein das wir doppelt und dreifach was anschleppen (ja dorsch888.. du nimmst auch 3! - wissen wir^^)


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Also nemels und unsere eins bringen ne Buddel mit- Andy0209 die Gläser


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Da es meine erste Makrelen AB-Tour ist, bringe ich selbstverfreilich auch eine als Einstand mit.
Was denn so? Korn oder wie jetzt?
Mit Gläsern kann ich nicht dienen.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Mhh ich wollte ne Flasche Wodka Waldmeister:vik: mitbringen- was du mitbringen willst ist dir überlassen. 

Bring mit was im Keller vergammelt-das reicht für uns alle mal


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Also nemels und unsere eins bringen ne Buddel mit- Andy0209 die Gläser



so 50 gläser aus plast 100gr liegen im kfz automobilkraftfahrzeugwagen und ne buddel liegt auch schon daneben|supergri|supergri|supergri nich das die gläser sich fürchten|supergri sollte ich noch ne regenjacke mitnehmen um buddel und gläser zu bedecken |kopfkrat

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Da es meine erste Makrelen AB-Tour ist, bringe ich selbstverfreilich auch eine als Einstand mit.
> Was denn so? Korn oder wie jetzt?
> Mit Gläsern kann ich nicht dienen.



vodka iss immer gut tom |supergri|supergri|supergri nich dat du son ollen korn aussen aldi anschleppst wenn ja muß ich dat wissen wegen aspirin vorrat auffrischen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> vodka iss immer gut tom |supergri|supergri|supergri nich dat du son ollen korn aussen aldi anschleppst wenn ja muß ich dat wissen wegen aspirin vorrat auffrischen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Solltest mich eigentlich kennen, wäre kein Aldifusel gewesen.
Ich möchte nicht, daß noch jemand blind wird, oder ein Bein nachzieht wegen Methanolvergiftung.|supergri|supergri|supergri
Na gut, dann eben *Водка*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

ich freu mich schon.....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

war mir schon klar|supergri|supergri|supergri mönsch du kannst ja *по-русски #6
*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

und ich erstmal endlich wieder unter normalen menschen nach einem guten halben jahr :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> war mir schon klar|supergri|supergri|supergri mönsch du kannst ja *по-русски #6*


 
verstehe ich nicht|kopfkrat

hicks


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

селбстверстäндлич,

so, das war der letzte Gag auf Russisch.

Andy kann übersetzen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht|kopfkrat
> 
> hicks



ups gehe jetzt immer auf zitieren dann kommt sowas nich vor. meinte doch tom einen beitrag höher :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

na dann........


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> селбстверстäндлич,
> 
> so, das war der letzte Gag auf Russisch.
> 
> Andy kann übersetzen...



nee da hört mein latein auf bzw der übersetzer kanns auch nicht |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee da hört mein latein auf bzw der übersetzer kanns auch nicht |supergri|supergri|supergri



Andy, einfach versuchen.... Ist Deutsch, nur Kyrillisch geschrieben.

So nach diesem Beispiel:

Венн Ду дас лесен каннст, коммст Ду аус дем Остен...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, einfach versuchen.... Ist Deutsch, nur Kyrillisch geschrieben.
> 
> So nach diesem Beispiel:
> 
> Венн Ду дас лесен каннст, коммст Ду аус дем Остен...


wenn du das lesen kannst kommst du aus dem osten.


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Genau, lass uns auf Sonntach freuen.#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, lass uns auf Sonntach freuen.#h


 

...genauer gesagt lasst uns in nur noch 48 Stunden schön einen Begrüßungsschnapes reingießen :vik:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Jop. Aber ich bin ja zum glück ein Optinist, weil wenn ich jetzt ausm Fenstr schaue habe ich  echt schiss, dass es nicht klappen könnte ABER der Wetterdienst hat ja Superwetter angesagt


----------



## urmel23 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

sooo, das wetter kann nur besser werden. dithmarschen ist so was von feucht^^ dauerregen seit heute nacht. wollen hoffen das wir nicht ganz so viel wasser von oben bekommen am sonntag.

was den schnaps angeht halte ich mich dann in diesem jahr zurück. aber nicht vergessen kollegen


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

NeNE Urmel leigt schon im Kühlschrank *legger*


----------



## urmel23 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> NeNE Urmel leigt schon im Kühlschrank *legger*



hauptsache du denkst sonntag schlaftrunken daran den kühlschrank aufzumachen und den schnappes in die kühlbox zu legen. wenn du es bis dahin geschafft hast, dann bitte nicht vergessen die kühlbox auch in dein auto zu packen 

und wieso überhaupt kühlschrank. hochprozentiges liegt doch eher im gefrierschrank #d


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Kühlschrank= Gefrierfach=Eiskalt

Ja das mit dem Einpacken hast du recht muss ich mir merken#6. Alles schon gehabt fährst du zum Hechtangeln und läßt die Köfis zu hause liegen#q#q.

Naja ich freu mich auf jeden schon auf Übermorgen und hoffe, dass wir Makrelen en mas fangen:m:m und wehe einer:v


----------



## Makrelenjäger (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hallo,
möchte mich jetzt auch noch einmal einmischen.
In gut 8 Stunden fahre ich mit meiner 35-Mann starken Truppe von Wismar los nach Büsum. Wie versprochen, werde versuchen, morgen Abend noch einen Kurzbericht und Bilder einzustellen. Es wird aber mit Sicherheit nach 20:00 Uhr werden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Laptop und findet über W-LAN einen Zugang. (Soll ja noch Leute geben, die nicht verschlüsseln, oder Ihr habt einen Zugang in Eurer Unterkunft.)
Ich wünsche uns morgen auf der Kehrheim II und Euch, übermorgen auf der Blauort,
PETRI HEIL.

Heiko
PS: Nomen est Omen


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Petri Makrelenjäger
..laßt noch ein paar Makros da  

Bei uns sinds nur noch 35 Stunden bis Abfahrt :vik:


----------



## Makrelenjäger (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Petri Makrelenjäger
> ..laßt noch ein paar Makros da
> 
> Bei uns sinds nur noch 35 Stunden bis Abfahrt :vik:


...versprochen,
übrigens, die Stöcker, auch Schild- oder Holzmakrele genannt, sind geräuchert ebenfalls eine Delikatesse.
Nur mal so nebenbei...
Auch, wenn sie äußerlich abschrecken.
Ich kenne eine Hamburger Truppe, da ist jemand dabei, der sammelt die Stöcker, alle schmeissen ihre bei ihm in den Bottich. Der geht bestimmt mit ein paar Hundert davon von Bord.

Heiko.


----------



## urmel23 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Makrelenjäger schrieb:


> ...versprochen,
> übrigens, die Stöcker, auch Schild- oder Holzmakrele genannt, sind geräuchert ebenfalls eine Delikatesse.
> Nur mal so nebenbei...
> Auch, wenn sie äußerlich abschrecken.
> ...



meine stöcker kann "er" auch haben |uhoh:


----------



## Wulli (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin, Ihr Schlafmützen!!|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlaf:

Morgen geht´s los!!!

Sie Wetterdienste sagen eine Windgeschwindigkeit von 2-3 Bft. Voraus. Wobei der DWD wieder mal mit 3Bft am höchsten liegt und Windguru.cz von einer 1-2 ausgeht. Wie so oft liegt die Wahrheit wahrscheinlich in der Mitte. Gute Voraussetzungen.

Wird also nichts mit der Kotzerei vom letzten Jahr...:v

Wir fahren hier in HH um 5.00 los! Treffen ist dann um 6.30 vorm Kutter.

Bis dann

Wulli


----------



## nemles (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin, Ihr Schlafmützen!!|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlaf:
> Wat soll dat denn heißen...Schlafmützen???:m schon lange wach.
> Wird also nichts mit der Kotzerei vom letzten Jahr...:v
> Klingt da ein bißchen Wehmut durch???
> ...



Moin Wulli,

Bei mir geht es heute schon los. Nochmal schnell nach HH um Pilker/Bleie für die Gewichtsklasse aufzutanken, danach gemütlich mit Andy und seiner Truppe nach Büsum eiern, Abends etwas klönschnaken und morgen dann 6:30 am Kutter sein.

Freue mich schon so richtig.:vik:

Tom


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

genau schlafmützen sind wir nich:q stehen schon in den startlöchern 10 uhr gehts los richtung büsum:vik:
greez
andy


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,
habe gerade für Morgen 1 Person nachgemeldet(meine Perle....:m).
Sie hat den letzten Platz bekommen.
Also jetzt ist der Kahn voll mit 48 Pers.
Fänge sollen Heute gut sein.Es wurde schon gefischt,als ich eben anrief und auch gefangen!!!!!!!
Bis Morgen
Stefan#h


----------



## nemles (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe gerade für Morgen 1 Person nachgemeldet(meine Perle....:m).
> Sie hat den letzten Platz bekommen.
> Also jetzt ist der Kahn voll mit 48 Pers.
> ...




Freut mich, das es noch geklappt hat und es freut mich auch, das gefangen wird :vik: Wetter für morgen soll ja gut werden. Also steht dem Spaß nix mehr im Wege.

Bis morgen früh |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

jau, bis morgen


----------



## urmel23 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

momentan scheint die Sonne in Ditschiland, zumindest in Meldorf |wavey:

Denke mal morgen bleibt uns bei den akuellen Wetterdaten das :verspart.
Freue mich auf eine entspannte Tour und hoffentlich auf ein paar Minitune.

Abfahrt morgen gegen 05.45 Uhr...


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moinsen
jau das Wetter scheint ein einsehen mit uns zu haben  hoffe das bleibt friedlich 

ich konnt' garnicht richtg schlafen und heute wirds bestimmt nicht besser |gaehn:
werd' hier wohl so starten das ich gegen 0500 in Büsum bin

Bis morgen 
Chris


----------



## Hechtpeter (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hi,

am Wetter liegt es diesmal wohl nicht#h#h#h#h

Lasst aber bitte ein paar Makrelen für die Eingeborenen über|muahah:

Viel Petril-Heil für morgen #h#h

Gruß Peter


----------



## nemles (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hai Leutes, sind wohlbehalten in Büsum eingetrudelt.
Wetter ist supi und läßt für morgen hoffen.

Nu gehts noch auf Tour durch die Lokalitäten:vik:
Fahrt morgen aus Richtung HH etwas früher los...viele Baustellen.|bigeyes

Sehen uns morgen früh...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

danke für den tipp!!!
sachen sind gepackt!jetzt kurz duschen-dann zum geburtstag meines besten freundes-leider muß ich da dann um 23h los-weil ich morgen ja fit sein möchte....
euch einen schönen abend da oben!
gruß
stefan


----------



## Stingray (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Bin auch wieder zu hause. War gerade auf unserem Schlagermove in Hamburg. OK, die 7 Promille habe ich bis morgen abgebaut :q. Bis gleich .



Gruß Thomas


----------



## Makrelenjäger (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

So Jungs,
bin wieder zu Hause.
Der Tag war super, auch wenn ich heute einen schlechten Tag hatte.
Ich stand eingeengt, wie in einer Sardinenbüchse. Es wurde mehr auseinander getüdelt, als geangelt. #q
Ständige Verhedderungen...|krach:

ABER:

Wetter und Dünung vom Feinsten!
Schon um 09:20 Uhr F I S C H und zwar auf Anzeige, nee nicht Echolot, denn Makrelen haben keine Schwimmblase, sondern seit Jahren einmal wieder Möwenschwärme!!!
Und Makrelen, Makrelen, Makrelen. Alles echte und zum Teil auch große. Kaum Stöcker.
Aber eben die Vertüdelungen...
Die Fangausbeute lag zwischen 10 und bis über 50 Makrelen pro Mann. 
Einziger Wermutstropfen: Ab Mittag wollten die Minithune nicht mehr so richtig.
Habe Euch dann noch ein Foto von Eurem Baby in Action geschossen.

Grüße von der Ostsee: Heiko.#h


----------



## urmel23 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

komme gerade vom burzeltag. bin tatsächlich nüchtern und das auf nem 30jährigem....alles nur wegen der ollen makrelen. na dann hoffen wir mal das eckbert einen schnieken schwarm für uns findet. 10-50 pro man für einen schwarm halte ich für nicht ganz sooooo viel. mir würden die 50 ja reichen, aber wenn ich da an vor 2 jahren denke. da waren die ersten 50 nach dem ersten stop schon in der kiste ;-)

wetter in dithschiland: immer noch super und meist schon zu warm. wollen hoffen das es morgen keine eimer wasser von oben gibt und der wind nicht arg zu heftig seinen lungen durchdrückt.


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

So, Sachen sind gepackt, Messer gewetzt, von mir aus kann´s los gehen. Ich trinke jetzt noch ein Gutenacht - Schnäpschen und dann ab in die Heia, schließlich bin ich ja Fahrer!:c


----------



## Wulli (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Jo, Männers!

Nu noch ein kleines Bierchen und dann ab in die Kiste! 

Ich denke, das wir ein toller Tag morgen!

Bis gleich

Wulli


----------



## Norbi (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin Männers!
Ist jemand von Euch am 13.7. Sonntag auf der Kehrheim
unterwegs?


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin ich bin am 13.07.08 Sonntag, auf der Blauort zu Gast !
Wir sind zu dritt !


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin moin an alle Teilnehmer der "*Makrelentour 2008*".
Ich weiß natürlich das ihr bereits unterwegs seit und warscheinlich schon Mittag hattet.
Ich wollte die Gelegenheit trozdem noch nutzen und euch vom Festland noch *Petri Heil* und volle Kisten zu wünschen.
Ich habe es leider nicht zu diesem Termin geschafft, darf aber dafür nächste Woche in See stechen.
Ich erwarte natürlich ausführliche Berichte und Tips für dieses Jahr.
Aber ich weiß ja das ich mich hier voll auf euch verlassen kann.
Einen für mich wichtigen Faktor solltet ihr allerdings nicht vergessen zu erwähnen.
Von denen die aus *HH *kommen, würde ich gern wissen wie lange die Anfahrt gedauert hat. Wegen Staus und Baustellen möchte ich am Sonntag ja nicht zu spät kommen.
Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

so zurück von der front!

Kurzes Fazit!
Wenig Fisch
gutes Wetter
Nette Boardis
zusammen= ein geiler Tag

Bilder werden zahlreich folgen....


Gruß
stefan


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> so zurück von der front!
> 
> Kurzes Fazit!
> Wenig Fisch
> ...


 
...kann mich nur anschließen genialer Tag, geniales Wetter, geniale Leute, einfach perfekt #6

Danke nochmal an Wulli für die super Organisation #r 

Die weniger guten Fänge kann man zum Glück auf die währenddesUmsetztensGedärmüberBordWerfer schieben 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

so bin auch wieder zu hause und kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschließen:m im nächsten jahr gehts wieder los :vik:
und jetzt krabben knabbern:q
greez
andy


----------



## Wulli (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,

ja, das Wetter hat gestimmt, jede Menge netter Leute, nur leider wenig Fisch...:c:c:c

Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. Und Egbert hat sich ja nun mal wirklich Mühe gegeben. Oft versetzt, bis nach Helgoland raus, und immer wieder andere Stellen angefahren. 

Ich denke, dass es trotzdem allen Teilnehmern Spass gebracht hat.


Wulli


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Wulli,









DANKE!!!


Bilder kommen im Laufe des Tages...


----------



## sunny (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

War ne feine Tour, hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Nächstes mal sind auch die Fische da .

Danke Wulli, für die Orga #6.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Ja war ne geilke Tour haltleider viel zu wenig Fisch aber wie egbert gesgt hat wg den schlachtern an board während der fahrt waren die möwen immer bei uns und nicht am schwarm........


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Das war doch eine klasse Tour, auch mit wenig Fisch! Das Wetter war top, keiner hat gereihert (schade), alle waren gut drauf -was will man mehr? Vielen Dank auch an Wulli für die erstklassige Organisation und an Egbert den Käpt´n für die Mühe, die er sich gegeben hat. Es hat halt nicht sollen sein.l Gigantisch fand ich die Stöcker, die waren ja schon kapital! Die Makrelen waren ja eher so im Kindergarten - Stadium, aber gebraten sind auch die sehr lecker. Mit vier Stück war ich da wohl eher einer von den Loosern, aber das ist mir auch echt wurscht! Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder mit dabei!
Wenn ich das noch schaffe, lade ich nachher noch einige meiner Bilder hoch. Versprechen kann ich´s aber nicht, da ich heute noch in den Urlaub fahre...#6

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Schade, dass es bei Euch nicht so mit dem Fisch geklappt hat. Wieviele waren denn hoch?

Ich war ja am Samstag mit der Blauort raus. ich hatte 42 gute Makrelen. ca. 20 hab ich wieder schwimmen lassen zum Weiterwachsen. Hoch war an dem Tag glaube ich 68. Der hat allerdings auch alles mitgenommen.#q

Nach ca. 2,5 Std. Fahrtwurde ein Möwenschwarm ausgemacht und es ging richtig gut zur Sache. Ich hatte in der ersten halben Stunde schon 25 Fische. Dann fing ein Depp an auszunehmen und der Schwarm ward nicht mehr gesehen.:v

Dann ging es ca. 1 Stunde hoch nach Helgoland und dort hieß es dann Einzelgänger picken. Es kamen aber immer mal wieder ein paar Fische hoch. Alles in allem war es für meine erste Makrelentour eine schöne Ausfahrt.


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von gestern:


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Und noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

hübsche Bilder 
War letztes Jahr mit..da mussten wir ja leider umdrehen


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hoch waren iwo um und bei 25?

Durchschnitt waren so 11 Fische aber 11 verdammt kleine Fische. Die Stöcker waren echt der Hammer haben in die Rutte geknallt ohne ende und echt groß ging garnicht klar.

Vlt fahr ich nochmal hoch vlt 21 oder 22.07- aber dann wohl mit der Kehrheim mal schauen.


----------



## Angelmati (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

moin ich bin wahrscheinlich zwischen 19.7-22.7 auf der Kehrheim.. werd dann berichten


----------



## Stingray (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Jepp, war wieder eine lustige Tour #6. Wenn auch mit wenige Fisch. Danke Wulli #6.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Auto ist leer, Fisch in der Kühle verstaut und Bilder sortiert.#h

Mädels und Jungs, das war einfach eine goile Tour#6
Ich stelle die Bilder kommentarlos rein...


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

geht los...


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

und weiter...


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

und noch welche...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

olli,
nochmal vielen dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hier ein paar bilder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

die ersten 3


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

weiter...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

...........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

.........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

..........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

weiter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

ich nerve euch weiter mit bildern....|uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

..........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

................


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

..............


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

und hier die restlichen bilder...dann habt ihr ruhe..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

-.............


----------



## knutemann (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ich nerve euch weiter mit bildern....|uhoh:


nöö|rolleyes


----------



## sven_p (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hey Leute!
War am Sonntag auf der Kehrheim am Start!
Wäre gern bei euch mitgefahren, doch die Tour war schon gebucht^^

Bei uns fingen wir die ersten 2 Driften kleine Makrelen. Später sind wir dann weiter weil der capitano die kleinen nich haben wollte und dann ham wir nach großen gesucht. Gefangen wir dann nur noch vereinzelt, dafür aber auch schön große Thune.
Durchschnitt waren bei uns  10-15 hoch waren 25
Kurz vor Helgoland bekamen wir am Grund Dorschbisse, diese hatten mir jedoch die Vorfächer völlig zerpflückt.

Doch damit war dann acuh schluss, weil irgendein Horst bei uns aufm Boot mitten im Möwenschwarm nen Eimer voll Schmuddel über Bord gekippt hatte.

Nächstes mal bin ich dabei


----------



## Wulli (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin,

schön, dass es Euch wieder gefallen hat! Die nächste Tour startet dann am 28.06.2009! 

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

hiermit haste die 1 anmeldung....


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> hiermit haste die 1 anmeldung....



Shit, ich wollte doch ersterer werden |bigeyes:q:m

Bin dabei,

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

oki-melde mich wieder ab.....



meine anmeldung bekommst du später.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

hier die alerletzten...


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schön, dass es Euch wieder gefallen hat! Die nächste Tour startet dann am 28.06.2009!
> 
> Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

4ter!!!:vik::vik:

Ich bin ja iwie häufig auf den bildern drauf- da weren jedesmal 50 cent fotorechte an meine person fällig#6.

War schon ne lustige tour. Hat jemand vlt bock iwie am 21/22 nochmal mit hoch zu kommen?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

MfG

Malte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Mal ne Frage,
wir haben uns gestern 2 Stöcker gebraten.Leider mußten wir feststellen,das die 1000 Gräten haben......
Wie bereitet Ihr die Stöcker zu?Braten fanden wir doof....|evil:

gruß
stefan|wavey:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Mein Nachbar hat die gestern geräuchert mhhhh legger#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hat die gestern geräuchert mhhhh legger#6


 
malte du angeber,,,,,,,,,,,,,:g:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

ätsch bätsch hab schon auffen kutter meine anmeldung fürs nächste jahr abgegeben. also ich erster so brauch sich keiner streiten :q
greez
andy


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

auch angeber................lol


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

hat sonst keiner fotos gemacht?????????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hat die gestern geräuchert mhhhh legger#6



moin klappstuhl frag mal deinen nachbarn nach den zutaten will samstag oder sonntag auch mal stöcker in rauch baumeln ich will auch: mhhhh legger |rolleyes
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> hat sonst keiner fotos gemacht?????????



mario hat noch welche gemacht .werd ich die tage mal aufen rechner bauen und eintütern.


----------



## Buschangler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> hat sonst keiner fotos gemacht?????????



Ich hab auch noch ein paar.Komme leider noch nicht dazu sie rein zu stellen. Aber es dauert nicht mehr lange!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> auch angeber................lol



wer ich |muahah:


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin moin.
Da ich ab Sonntag mit der Blauort unterwegs bin, wollte ich mal fragen mit wie viel Gewicht ihr geangelt habt.
Das lezte Jahr habe ich mit 200g geangelt ist das dieses Jahr auch notwendig ?
Welche Farben liefen am besten ?


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

hmm,ich würde mal sagen das dir die frage keiner wirklich genau beantworten kann,kommt ja immer aufs wetter an.............
würde ich jetzt mal in meinem jugendlichen leichtsinn sagen


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Halbzeit-Fischer schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> Da ich ab Sonntag mit der Blauort unterwegs bin, wollte ich mal fragen mit wie viel Gewicht ihr geangelt habt.
> Das lezte Jahr habe ich mit 200g geangelt ist das dieses Jahr auch notwendig ?
> Welche Farben liefen am besten ?


 
Moin HZFischer
gut liefen silber, weiß und grün, Gewichte 150-200 gr Birnenblei dat langt 
guck mal was die Kollegen im dich herum an Blei nehmen und pass dein Gewicht an, das kann dir einen lecker Tüddel ersparen. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hi wir haben oben aufm Heck alle mit 125-150 geangelt-kein problem.

Ja weiß silber grün kann ich bestätigen. Auf rot lief bei einer Drift was (3-4 Fische).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

am besten lief weiß oder perlmut

150g sollten langen!


----------



## nemles (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hab alles auf Silber(glänzend) oder weiß gefangen.
Selbst Dorsch ist darauf eingestiegen.
Andere Farben brachten bei mir kein Ergebnis.

Mein schwerstes Gewicht war 140gr.


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Danke für eure Infos.
Werde mich morgen beim Dealer ausrüsten.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Vom Dinger aber eig vollkommen Latex was du drauf hast, wenn der Schwarm da ist kannste auch nen blanken haken reinhängen


----------



## Hermann 8327 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

|wavey::l





Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Vom Dinger aber eig vollkommen Latex was du drauf hast, wenn der Schwarm da ist kannste auch nen blanken haken reinhängen


----------



## Hermann 8327 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moni Wulli!!
Die Tour war Top!! beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei.
Gruß an Brassenwürger.
Zwei Angelkumpel waren mit auf Wullis Makrelentour,es war etwas stürmisch,da sagt der eine wenn mann das Schiff nicht unter geht.Darauf der Andere,daß Ist mir *******gal es ist doch nicht mein Schiff.   hi hi hi


----------



## urmel23 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> hiermit haste die 1 anmeldung....



ich glaube nicht. ich habe eine daueranmeldung für die nächsten jahr und somit gehört ersterer mir 

aber ich gönne dir den zweiten :q 

ziebell ist im nächsten jahr auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Für kurzendschlossende zum Makrelenangeln.
Moin moin,mir hat leider gerade ein Freund abgesagt.
Wir wollen morgen von Büsum mit der Blauort zum Makrelenangeln.
Ich habe drei Plätze reserviert, nun natürlich einen frei.
Den biete ich jetz an.
Einfach eine P-Nachricht an mich.
Wäre schade den Platz nicht zu besetzen.


----------



## harry hirsch (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

gib es keinen aus köln,mit dem man hochsee angeln mitfahren kann???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



urmel23 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht. ich habe eine daueranmeldung für die nächsten jahr und somit gehört ersterer mir
> 
> aber ich gönne dir den zweiten :q
> 
> ziebell ist im nächsten jahr auch wieder dabei!


 

uiiiiiiiiiiii-oki gebe mich geschlagen.


björn,wg. der plattfischtour kümmere ich mich anfang der woche-melde mich dann-oki
stefan#h


----------



## bo74 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> genau schlafmützen sind wir nich:q stehen schon in den startlöchern 10 uhr gehts los richtung büsum:vik:
> greez
> andy


 
wie jetzt du bist keine schlafmütze ?? hab ich gestern aber was anderes gehört ..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



bo74 schrieb:


> wie jetzt du bist keine schlafmütze ?? hab ich gestern aber was anderes gehört ..



wat wer bist du denn ?????????????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat wer bist du denn ?????????????



mönsch lutze 
denn mal herzlich willkommen im board #h auf das du viele verrückte kennenlernst #6|supergri

greez
andy der niemals schläft :m


----------



## bo74 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mönsch lutze
> denn mal herzlich willkommen im board #h auf das du viele verrückte kennenlernst #6|supergri
> 
> greez
> andy der niemals schläft :m


 

Ja nee is klar . länger als bis 21°° haste bestimmt nicht durchgehalten....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



bo74 schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar . länger als bis 21°° haste bestimmt nicht durchgehalten....



ich muß zugeben ich war ganzschön schick aber es war schon dunkel als ich das weite suchte neme ich mal an.|kopfkrat hab ich daran gemerkt das ich meine kopflampe nich neben mein glas sondern in mein glas gelegt habe |rolleyes das fazit aus der geschichte ich brauch ne neue den  das lämpchen hat ne alkoholvergiftung und mag nu nich mehr strahlen 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

komm mal hier her dann labern wir den trööt hier nich so zu |rolleyes
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95075


----------



## Makrelenjäger (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin klappstuhl frag mal deinen nachbarn nach den zutaten will samstag oder sonntag auch mal stöcker in rauch baumeln ich will auch: mhhhh legger |rolleyes
> greez
> andy


 
Hallo,
möchte mich auch noch einmal einmischen...|rolleyes

Normale Salzlake, über Nacht einlegen und dann im Schrank ganz normal räuchern#6.

Dann sieht es so aus,
links Makrelen und rechts Stöcker


Grüße von der Ostsee: Heiko#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Makrelenjäger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte mich auch noch einmal einmischen...|rolleyes
> 
> Normale Salzlake, über Nacht einlegen und dann im Schrank ganz normal räuchern#6.
> ...



danke heiko 
habs so ähnlich gemacht halbe stunde im salz pur 
war ein gedicht
greez
andy


----------



## Wulli (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Makrelenjäger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte mich auch noch einmal einmischen...|rolleyes
> 
> Normale Salzlake, über Nacht einlegen und dann im Schrank ganz normal räuchern#6.
> ...



Wo ist Hof Triwalk???? Da muss ich hin...:m:m:m  ...sabber, sabber... die sehen ja richtig legger aus!!

Wulli

P.S. sacht mal, hat eigentlich keiner mehr Fotos auf Lager?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

kommen eure fotos noch?


----------



## urmel23 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

da sind doch sicherlich noch ein paar fotos unterwegs...wäre doch nett wenn mir die jemand schicken könnte....

danke!


----------



## nemles (3. August 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Dann guck ich nochmal. Aber nicht schimpfen, wenn da schon mal eins dabei war....

Fangen wir mal mit der guten Fee an....


http://img104.*ih.us/img104/473/1001992xb0.jpg

machen mit unserem Milchbubi weiter (sorry Chris, mußte sein :m)

http://img124.*ih.us/img124/3811/1001974wd9.jpg

Selbst Knurrhähne wurden gefangen

http://img120.*ih.us/img120/4163/1002009vf5.jpg

und dieses komische Viech... (hatten wir glaube ich schon drüber debattiert)

http://img257.*ih.us/img257/5986/1002030ga9.jpg


Impressionen:

http://img385.*ih.us/img385/4118/1002018yl4.jpg

http://img385.*ih.us/img385/1200/1001971mt2.jpg

http://img364.*ih.us/img364/9785/1001982gy4.jpg
http://img515.*ih.us/img515/7471/1002004ku5.jpg

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/9187/1002013et4.jpg
http://img233.*ih.us/img233/9770/1002020yz6.jpg


So, das waren alle von meiner Seite, nun dürfen die anderen Kollegen auch mal ran :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. August 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> machen mit unserem Milchbubi weiter (sorry Chris, mußte sein :m)


 
..dat ist mutig  ich werd mich mal in meinen Bilder Fundus begeben und ein best of Tom zusammenstellen :g


----------



## Tobsi (3. August 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Moin. wie laüft es so momentan auf Makrele???
Wollte in 1,5 wochen von büsum aus mal los.
Paar infos bzw. berichte wären supi.
gruß Tobi:vik:


----------



## Tobsi (9. August 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

so jungs was ist los mit euch? war denn keiner mal los von euch???|uhoh:


----------



## urmel23 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Mahlzeit,

nix mehr neue Bilder ? Sehr schade. Kommt schon .... da müssen doch noch ein paar auf euren Rechnern rumschwirren.....

@nemles: thx für die pics


----------



## Flens (29. August 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hallo, leider musste ich umziehen und wohne nun in Hamburg. Die Angelei ist bei mir leider auch ziemlich zum Erliegen gekommen.  Auf der Arbeit kam ich aber nun mit einem Kollegen ins typische Anglergespräch. :m Der Kollege ist ein Asiate welcher hier nur temporär ist und sich nun schon einige Angeln aus der Heimat hat nachschicken lassen.#6 
Jetzt möchte er gerne auf Makrele losziehen und fragte mich welche Möglichkeiten es gibt? Im Kutterangeln bin ich jetzt überhaupt kein Experte und über Fanggebiete in der Nähe von Hamburg oder Fangzeiten weiß ich auch nichts.

Weiter erzählte er noch, daß er normalerweise jedes Wochenende seinen selbst gefangenen Fisch sofort als Sushi verzerrt und dies schon seit Monaten nicht getan hat. Darüber war er sehr traurig, so daß ich Ihm sagte, daß er doch mal zum Fischmarkt fahren sollte und sich dort den Fisch frisch kaufen könnte? Da hat er nur abgewunken und gesagt, daß der Fisch nicht frisch genug sei.|bigeyes Naja, kann ja tlw. vielleicht sein aber mit Ihren Sushi sind die Kollegen ja doch sehr eigen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*



Flens schrieb:


> so daß ich Ihm sagte, daß er doch mal zum Fischmarkt fahren sollte und sich dort den Fisch frisch kaufen könnte?


 
...man willst Du Deinen Kollegen vergiften #d der Fisch auf'm Fischmarkt |rolleyes der ist so Frisch, der hat _schon wieder_ Leben in sich :v

..hier oben, d.h. von Büsum aus geht die "Saison" nur bis Mitte August, richtung holländische Küste fahren imo Kutter das ganze Jahr auf Makrele. 
Guck mal hier z.B. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135158
oder du kontaktierst mal Boardie noworkteam der kann Dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen #6


----------



## Flens (4. September 2008)

*AW: Makrelentour 2008*

Hi Chris,
danke für Deine Antwort!:m
Hatte mir das auch schon in etwa so gedacht, daß Makrele hier vorbei sein dürfte. Nach Holland schicke ich den nicht. Wer weiß womit der zurückkommt? |sagnix


----------

